# Just hit the Save and Publish button!



## BWFoster78 (Aug 31, 2015)

Four and a half years after deciding to write my novel, I've actually published something on Amazon (well, in 12 hours or so, anyway)!

So excited for next month when I put the novel up.


----------



## Philip Overby (Aug 31, 2015)

Congrats! It was tough for me to do that, but I'm glad I pulled the trigger since I feel like there's no going back now. I'm positive I've learned more about writing, editing, publishing, marketing, etc. by doing it myself than reading any advice or books about the topics. Sure, it's good that I prepared myself in some ways by doing so, but there are so many new things I learned by simply doing them.

Good luck!


----------



## BWFoster78 (Aug 31, 2015)

Philip Overby said:


> Congrats! It was tough for me to do that, but I'm glad I pulled the trigger since I feel like there's no going back now. I'm positive I've learned more about writing, editing, publishing, marketing, etc. by doing it myself than reading any advice or books about the topics. Sure, it's good that I prepared myself in some ways by doing so, but there are so many new things I learned by simply doing them.
> 
> Good luck!



Philip,

I agree completely. Sometime, you have to learn by doing.  That's one main reason that I rewrote Abuse of Power for my first release instead of going directly with the novel.  I figured it would help work out some of the kinks in the system.


----------



## Russ (Aug 31, 2015)

Big Congrats.  I have a fair bit of travel coming up, I will download it and read it quite promptly.

Keeping my fingers crossed for your success.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Aug 31, 2015)

Russ said:


> Big Congrats.  I have a fair bit of travel coming up, I will download it and read it quite promptly.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for your success.



Cool. I'll publish the link as soon as it's available.


----------



## Cambra (Aug 31, 2015)

Congratulations... A door closes... Another opens...

Yay!


----------



## BWFoster78 (Aug 31, 2015)

Okay, here's the link:

Amazon.com: Abuse of Power (Rise of the Mages) eBook: Brian Foster: Kindle Store

The look-inside isn't live yet, and I'm still trying to figure out how to edit my author page. Can some of y'all take a look and let me know if you find any glaring errors that I overlooked. I'm going to email the link to my early reviewers tonight, so hopefully, I'll have reviews tomorrow!


----------



## PaulineMRoss (Aug 31, 2015)

Brian, I borrowed it through KU, so you should get some pages read showing up soon.  By the way, I really like the new opening to 'Rise of the Mages' - works really well. 

Congrats on publishing. Now on to the next book...


----------



## BWFoster78 (Aug 31, 2015)

Pauline,

Cool! Thank you so much!

I also should get some reviews showing up soon, hopefully.  I got 16 commitments, so I'm hoping for a 50% follow through rate.  I can live with 8 

Actually, 2 of the reviewers already contacted me.

This is so cool.  I feel like a big time publisher!

Thanks.

Brian

EDIT: And I've got a review. Awesome possum!


----------



## Trick (Sep 1, 2015)

Congrats Brian!


----------



## PaulineMRoss (Sep 1, 2015)

BWFoster78 said:


> I also should get some reviews showing up soon, hopefully.  I got 16 commitments, so I'm hoping for a 50% follow through rate.  I can live with 8



There are 5 listed (3 x 5* and 2 x 4*, which is good because it looks more real than all 5*). Only 2 are showing up at the moment (it takes a while to filter through the system, so don't panic!).

Now isn't this fun? Try to to obsess over the sales graph.  Oh, and don't forget to add the link in your sig.


----------



## kennyc (Sep 1, 2015)

BWFoster78 said:


> Okay, here's the link:
> 
> Amazon.com: Abuse of Power (Rise of the Mages) eBook: Brian Foster: Kindle Store
> 
> The look-inside isn't live yet, and I'm still trying to figure out how to edit my author page. Can some of y'all take a look and let me know if you find any glaring errors that I overlooked. I'm going to email the link to my early reviewers tonight, so hopefully, I'll have reviews tomorrow!



Congrats and good luck!


----------



## BWFoster78 (Sep 1, 2015)

> Oh, and don't forget to add the link in your sig.



Good point!


----------



## Incanus (Sep 1, 2015)

Congrats, Brian.

Seeing something like this all the way through is no small thing.  I imagine there will be a well-deserved spring in your step over the ensuing days!


----------



## skip.knox (Sep 1, 2015)

Congrats. Bought the book. Reading it. Will post review.

You've started on your next one, right?


----------



## BWFoster78 (Sep 1, 2015)

skip.knox said:


> Congrats. Bought the book. Reading it. Will post review.
> 
> You've started on your next one, right?



_Rise of the Mages,_ the novel I've worked on for the last 4.5 years, is ready to publish. Like literally the file is ready to be uploaded right now.  I'll be hitting publish on that one on 10/1.

My challenge at the moment is to publish _Repulsive_, the start of a superhero series, on 11/1.  So far, I'm on track.

Thank you so much for the purchase and the review!

Brian


----------



## PaulineMRoss (Sep 2, 2015)

BWFoster78 said:


> _Rise of the Mages,_ the novel I've worked on for the last 4.5 years, is ready to publish. Like literally the file is ready to be uploaded right now.  I'll be hitting publish on that one on 10/1.



Why not put it up for pre-order? Add a link at the back of Abuse of Power, and you'll get some sell-through before it's even published. It also reassures potential readers of Abuse of Power that you're not some fly-by-night, but you're actually going to stick around and publish more stuff.

I've set up pre-orders on all my books as soon as I had a more-or-less finished file, but for the current one, which will be published on 25th, I set up the pre-order the full 3 months ahead of time. It's spent the whole time on the Hot New Releases list (with only a couple of pre-orders a day), and it's actually driving readers to the other three books. I have 150+ pre-orders at the moment.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Sep 2, 2015)

PaulineMRoss said:


> Why not put it up for pre-order? Add a link at the back of Abuse of Power, and you'll get some sell-through before it's even published. It also reassures potential readers of Abuse of Power that you're not some fly-by-night, but you're actually going to stick around and publish more stuff.
> 
> I've set up pre-orders on all my books as soon as I had a more-or-less finished file, but for the current one, which will be published on 25th, I set up the pre-order the full 3 months ahead of time. It's spent the whole time on the Hot New Releases list (with only a couple of pre-orders a day), and it's actually driving readers to the other three books. I have 150+ pre-orders at the moment.



I'm trying to do one release a month to see if that builds momentum, so I don't want to release early.  Besides, I'm going to do free promotions with AoP early next month, and I'll have the link in by that point.


----------

